# Swap TDMA phone for GSM?



## billjhart (Aug 1, 2005)

I bought a 2003 745i that came with a CPT-8000 (TDMA) phone. No carrier in my area supports TDMA any longer, all having gone to GSM. Is there a way to get a GSM phone from BMW that will work in my '03 E65? Thanks, Bill


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

billjhart said:


> I bought a 2003 745i that came with a CPT-8000 (TDMA) phone. No carrier in my area supports TDMA any longer, all having gone to GSM. Is there a way to get a GSM phone from BMW that will work in my '03 E65? Thanks, Bill


If Verizon-Wireless is available in your area, Motorola makes a v60 in the CDMA platform.
Verizon-Wireless uses the CDMA platform throughout their network, and the v60 will work in your 03 745.


----------



## simon78 (Sep 2, 2005)

I think the bluetooth retrofit is coming out soon. I think is better to wait for that.


----------



## justfire (Sep 13, 2005)

*Phone Question*

Bill your BMW dealer can print a page from the web that will list all phones that are avalible for BMW. The phones that will be listed, BMW will also have a doce for your car. I hope this helps. (the sight is an internal BMW sight)


----------



## justfire (Sep 13, 2005)

*Try this*

Try this sight

http://www.bmwtransact.com/bluetooth/Compatible_Phones.htm


----------

